# I drove the 2010 Mercedes-Benz GL350 BlueTEC recently...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's my review:

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/08/03/2010-mercedes-benz-gl350-bluetec-review-road-test/

I really liked it, as if you can't tell. If you need 7-passenger capacity, this is the logical upgrade from an X5.

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mrs. V had a GL450 which we leased, it was a very nice large SUV and we used the 3rd row. I am glad it cured her of large SUVs. I am glad ours only had 19" rims, I had to change the front and rear pads before we gave it back and lifting the rims on and off was the worst part of the job.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Mrs. V had a GL450 which we leased, it was a very nice large SUV and we used the 3rd row. I am glad it cured her of large SUVs. I am glad ours only had 19" rims, I had to change the front and rear pads before we gave it back and lifting the rims on and off was the worst part of the job.


I'm on the fence on whether or not to replace our X5 with the GL. I'd get the diesel, but it is still a mighty big SUV.

- Mike


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

my mom has a GL and she loves it - it's nowhere near as big as my yukon though.

It just seems silly to me to have a truck so luxurious...I get a truck to haul stuff and beat up, I could never do that to such an expensive car without feeling terrible about it


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> my mom has a GL and she loves it - it's nowhere near as big as my yukon though.
> 
> *It just seems silly to me to have a truck so luxurious...I get a truck to haul stuff and beat up, I could never do that to such an expensive car without feeling terrible about it*


Shouldn't you have gotten a Chevy Suburban then? Doesn't a Yukon start about $10k north of a Suburban? :dunno:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

cwinter said:


> Shouldn't you have gotten a Chevy Suburban then? Doesn't a Yukon start about $10k north of a Suburban? :dunno:


My friends who own the Yukon/Suburban love them. I drove one the other day for about two hours and decided that I would rather walk.

- Mike


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Emission said:


> My friends who own the Yukon/Suburban love them. I drove one the other day for about two hours and decided that I would rather walk.
> 
> - Mike


Unfortunately, an SUV the size of a boat will drive like a boat.

For the price and for the size, they are certainly appealing, if you need something that large. I doubt anyone buys them for the driving experience.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Mike:

how does the mercedes diesel engine compare to bmw's diesel.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

eazy said:


> Mike:
> 
> how does the mercedes diesel engine compare to bmw's diesel.


BMW has a better motor.

Both displace 3.0-liters, but BMW has an inline-6, while Mercedes uses a V6. The BMW is smoother, and it makes more torque.

- Mike


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

cwinter said:


> Shouldn't you have gotten a Chevy Suburban then? Doesn't a Yukon start about $10k north of a Suburban? :dunno:


I have no idea what a new one goes for...got mine used and CHEAP!

Oh and it focking HANDLES!! sounds stupid but the AWD and power...as long as you plan ahead..thing is fun as hell to power slide :angel: it's got a truck frame so it's so overbuilt and rigid, the body rolls then the thing takes a nice set and really actually handles really well for something that size. I totally raced my friend on the freeway and down an offramp thru some esses to my house, he has a WRX wagon with full turbo back exhaust big brakes blah blah blah...I smoked his ass! His passenger was like woah your car is fast hahaha!! :rofl: awd burnouts rule :thumbup: and the seats are like damn lazy-boy recliners lol

LOVE my truck - Mike...go actually throttle one around where you have some room and tell me it's not fun getting sideways in a freakin boat! :rofl:

man I need another sports car, stat!


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Either your friend can't drive, or he was afraid your sliding boat would 86 his car


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

If I ever needed a vehicle like this the diesel option would be the logical choice. Nice write-up.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Boring interior..


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

6 Brit said:


> I have no idea what a new one goes for...got mine used and CHEAP!
> 
> Oh and it focking HANDLES!! sounds stupid but the AWD and power...as long as you plan ahead..thing is fun as hell to power slide :angel: it's got a truck frame so it's so overbuilt and rigid, the body rolls then the thing takes a nice set and really actually handles really well for something that size. I totally raced my friend on the freeway and down an offramp thru some esses to my house, he has a WRX wagon with full turbo back exhaust big brakes blah blah blah...I smoked his ass! His passenger was like woah your car is fast hahaha!! :rofl: awd burnouts rule :thumbup: and the seats are like damn lazy-boy recliners lol
> 
> ...


I drove a 7 Series (Alpina B7) up Hwy 1 today to Big Sur. It is a 500 hp boat. Does that count?

- Mike


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Emission said:


> I drove a 7 Series (Alpina B7) up Hwy 1 today to Big Sur. It is a 500 hp boat. Does that count?
> 
> - Mike


nope...no awd 

have fun at pebble beach you lucky dog! :thumbup:


----------

